

Thousands of UK protestors demand Google censor anti-Islam video - negrit
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/10000-uk-protestors-demand-google-censor-anti-islam-video/

======
guylhem
Were they all yelling "shut up, and play nice - please limit free speech"?

Or where the comments and the signs more "threatening" - like using words
"violence" and "terrorism", even in quite innocent looking phrases?

I wasn't there, but my bet is on #2

What's the rhetoric - free speech and hurting someone feelings is bad, but
threatening violence, maiming and killing people is fine?

Hey - if you don't like the movies DONT WATCH IT. Nobody is forcing no-one to
go to youtube. The movie is bad and didn't catch a lot of attention since its
upload in JUNE. Yet suddenly everyone is in a frenzy about it. Coincidence?

Free speech is indeed in danger in Europe.

~~~
jug6ernaut
I love how they are bringing more attention to this video then it would have
gotten if they had just left it alone.

I for one could careless about this video, but bc of this "protest" im im simi
interested in it, still will not watch it.

With that said, I can only see them wanting to take this down to keep it from
being viewed by their own(faith). As like i said no one else should even care.
If this is true it breaks up a whole new set of questions which i will not
ask...

~~~
guylhem
Right - that's the Streisand effect perfectly illustrated.

Free speech is here to allow competing ideas to be judged on their own merits.

If one has a faith, what can a simple video do?

On the other hand, if there are some flaws in the faith, it might be worth
pointing them out.

